# Reading list



## loboloco

I am currently reading several mystery books by Dana Stabenow.
The Kate Shugak novels.
If any of you in Alaska have read these, would like your comments pls.


----------



## loboloco

Liberal Fascism - Jonah Goldberg.

Pretty good read for the political junkies.  Gives a good history of progressivism and liberalism in the United States.


----------



## Melensdad

I'm working on 2 books right now.

THE FOUNTAINHEAD and I SNIPER

Ayn Rand wrote THE FOUNTAINHEAD about individual liberty, its not nearly as good as some of her other books.  I preferred WE THE LIVING and ATLAS SHRUGGED to this novel.  This one is pretty heavy handed and often too simplistic and blunt to be believed.  

I SNIPER is pretty much just a fun read.  Its a "Bob Lee Swaggard" series book written by Stephen Hunter.  Unlike many gun books, this one is technically correct as Hunter is a true gun expert/owner/hobbyist and he keeps it real.


----------



## loboloco

Men In Black - Mark Levin

No, not bug eyed aliens, but will seriously reduce your faith in the infallibility of SCOTUS.


----------



## grizzer

Memoirs of field Marshall Keitel, Chief of the German High Command, 1938-1945.

"On the other hand Keitel does admit that, when asked
about the costs of the German rearmament programme, he
.almost fell over backward. when he learned that on 1st
September, 1939, during his first speech of the war, Hitler
had put them at 90 billion Reichsmarks, when in fact they
could not have been more than 30 to 40 billion at most.
Such exaggerations and lies were all part of the make-up of
this .Supreme Warlord.. For Keitel, Hitler . both the man
and the Führer . was always an enigma. Hitler.s suicide at
the end of the war, and his evasion thereby of the sole responsibility
which he had so vehemently and bluntly
claimed for himself in his quarrels with Keitel, were
something the field-marshal totally failed to comprehend.
But even then, at the nadir of his misfortunes, Keitel declines
to deny his rôle as Hitlers shield-bearer, even​though he must pay for his loyalty with his life."

This book was edited by Walter Gorlitz and translated by David Irving.

                     ***

Reminds me of a certain politician who cannot explain $500 billion medicare cuts on Fox News, or take responsibility for the CBO deficit reduction switcharoo..


----------



## loboloco

CRANIOKLEPTY
Grave Robbing and the Search for Genius
Colin Dickey

An interesting look at phrenology and craniotomy.  Beethoven, Mozart, Haydn,


----------



## joec

I'm actually reading a few cookbooks at the moment but need to hit the book store soon.


----------



## Cityboy

Melensdad said:


> Ayn Rand wrote THE FOUNTAINHEAD about individual liberty, its not nearly as good as some of her other books. I preferred WE THE LIVING and ATLAS SHRUGGED to this novel. This one is pretty heavy handed and often too simplistic and blunt to be believed.


 
I've read all three of those works by Ayn Rand. Read Atlas Shrugged twice. Rand was an Atheist and Philosopher. 

Here's what I'm reading now:


----------



## Doc

The Fountainhead was the first Ayn Rand book I read.  I only read it because I picked it from a pile of shared novels while sailing across the Pacific while in the US Navy.  I was 20 at the time thoroughly enjoyed that book.  

I read Atlas Shrugged after a conversation with CB a few years ago.  Glad I did.  I enjoyed it to, but not as much as The Fountainhead.  I would never read either of those books a 2nd time.  I simply cannot do that with any book, no matter how much I like it.


----------



## Cityboy

Doc said:


> I simply cannot do that with any book, no matter how much I like it.


 
I won't do it with a vast majority of books, but some are worth a second read.


----------



## joec

The only books I've read more than once and truth be know at least 5 times is Lord of the Rings. Every time I read it (about once every decade) I pick up on something I missed in previous readings. The history of how the book came to be is a story unto itself too.


----------



## tommu56

Ice bound

The _Complete Walker IV

__One Man's Wilderness_

Beyond The Hills

each at least 2 times

tom


----------



## loboloco

Soothsayer--Mike Resnick
Never piss off a clairvoyant, even if she is a little girl.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I`ve been into the Clive Custler books lately.  Mainly the Dirk Pitt series.  I go for yrs without reading a book then decide to pick one up though and then read 4-5 different books.  

I really enjoy the Cussler novels though since they are mainly fiction(loosely based on fact) but he has a way of writing them that leaves you on the edge of your seat wondering what`s going to happen next.


----------



## loboloco

Off Armageddon Reef
By Schism Rent Asunder
By Heresies Distressed
A Mighty Fortress
-David Weber

Mankinds last hope, brainwashed to believe in a false religion.  900 years later, they start to wake up.  Fantastic and realistic battle scenarios.  The surprise factor plays a large part in these.


----------



## Doc

Cussler's Dirk Pitt novels are always a fun read.  I've read about all of them.  At least I have a hard time finding any I have not read.  I should have logged the title and dates read.  

Reading a Sandra Brown novel now.  "Smash Cuts".  A fun read.  I got this one at a discount store for 3 bucks.  Love those discount book bins.


----------



## loboloco

Read several of the Dirk Pitt novels.  Yep, they are pretty good.


----------



## pixie

I've read the Ayn Rand books, also in my twenties. 

Presently reading "Searching for Lost Mines by Helicopter" by Earle Stanley Gardner. 1965. I found it at the dump store. Well written. No surprise there ! 
Also a mystery by a nondescript writer which is set in Wyoming.

Agatha Christie books are about the only ones I'll reread.


----------



## loboloco

A buddy just dropped off 4 large boxes of books.  May have to move the wife out to the backyard.  If I'm not on as much the next couple of days, I'll be reading.


----------



## loboloco

The Rolling Stones- Robert Heinlein
An oldie, but a goodie.  Wife refused to move, still sorting the books


----------



## loboloco

Starstrike  W. Michael Gear

Oldie, but goody.  Aliens coerce the use of an elite strike force for their own purposes.  Double dealing, back stabbing and general hi-jinks.

Outlaws of Sherwood  Robin McKinley.

A look at the Robin Hood legends as it may have really been.


----------



## loboloco

LOOT  Aaron Elkins

1999.  A book on the stolen art of WWII.  Resurfacing art originally stolen by the Nazis and then by the Soviets.  Pretty good read and a fascinating glimpse at the art world and the dirty tricks that go on there.  fiction.


----------



## loboloco

The Last Centurion-John Ringo

Near future.  Global Warming flips, nasty plague.  Abandoned group of soldiers battle their way across the mid-east to hitch a ride home.  Then, they gt stuck cleaning up the mess PC created in a crashing nation.

A Desert Called Peace-Tom Kratman
Carnifex-Tom Kratman

A stagnant earth, a second home, islamic extremists, and a correct response to the problem.  Not for the politically correct.


----------



## waybomb

Studying Dilbert and Calvin and Hobbs.


----------



## loboloco

John Ringo
Posleen Invasion Series
A Hymn Before Battle
Gust Front
When the Devil Dances
Hell's Faire
Watch on the Rhine
Yellow eyes: The Defense of Panama

We find out we are not alone.  There is a galactic federation, a nasty pest species and they are headed right down our throats.  Fredricksburg, VA, Richmond, VA, Washington battle against hordes of really pissy centaurs.


----------



## loboloco

Be warned:  John Ringo actually includes a bit of science in his science fiction.


----------



## pirate_girl

loboloco said:


> John Ringo
> Posleen Invasion Series
> A Hymn Before Battle
> Gust Front
> When the Devil Dances
> Hell's Faire
> Watch on the Rhine
> Yellow eyes: The Defense of Panama
> 
> We find out we are not alone.  There is a galactic federation, a nasty pest species and they are headed right down our throats.  Fredricksburg, VA, Richmond, VA, Washington battle against hordes of really pissy centaurs.



Doesn't surprise me.
I've seen your book shelves with my own eyes.
You are the master reader for sure.


----------



## loboloco

Almost started a new thread for these:

a new world is found and the colonization is by those who create waves on old earth.
Appr 470 years later, the new world finds itself replaying the current conflict, but a new piper is added to the dance.  really thought provoking especially the third book where portions of 'History and Moral Philosophy' are found.

Tom Kratman
Carnifex
A Desert Called Peace
The Lotus Eaters
The Amazon Legions.

Highly recommended.  If you have ever enjoyed Heinlein, Pournelle, Weber or Ringo you will enjoy this series.


----------



## luvs

keep meaning to read 'the bell jar' for the millionth time. just found 'medium raw' from when ex & i went to see bourdain.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> just found 'medium raw' from when ex & i went to see bourdain.



Thanks for the heads up on our darling Anthony's book..
Shall be putting in a request for ILL if mine doesn't have it.


----------



## luvs

it's an awesome book, lollie. good read.


----------



## pirate_girl

Figured as much.. will be reading it soon..


----------



## tiredretired

The Malazan Book of the Fallen, a ten part medevial fantasy series by Steven Erickson, while I await Winds of Winter by George R. R. Martin.  All on Kindle or Nook.


----------



## nixon

" I am John Galt " by Donald Luskin  is in the que .


----------



## TJE

"Cain at Gettysburg" by Ralph Peters.


----------



## Danang Sailor

"Temporary Duty" by Ric Locke.  Different, but a good read in the tradition of Heinlein and Robinson.


----------



## Doc

Recently discovered Michael Prescott (aka Brian Harper)

Now reading Shiver
have already read:
Dangerous Games
Blind Pursuit
Mortal Faults
Stealing Faces
Next Victim
All page turners.   And all available on Kindle at a reasonable price.
http://www.amazon.com/Michael-Prescott/e/B001IU0L6O


----------



## Catavenger

I see Lobo likes John Ringo's books so he might like what I am reading now; Prison Ship by Michael Bower. It's edge of your seat sci-fi.


----------



## pirate_girl

Picked this up at the library this afternoon and haven't been able to put it down!
It's going to be a quick read.
Nice to find these little treasures amongst the shelf of new non-fiction, which right now is mostly crap, IMO.


----------



## squerly

To heaven and back.


----------



## muleman RIP

squerly said:


> To heaven and back.


Watched an interview with her today.


----------



## nixon

Just ordered a copy of  Hitchhikers guide to the universe . Originally Read it in '86 ,great  read.


----------



## loboloco

nixon said:


> Just ordered a copy of  Hitchhikers guide to the universe . Originally Read it in '86 ,great  read.


I had actually forgotten about that one.  there was a whole series of those at one time.


----------



## nixon

loboloco said:


> I had actually forgotten about that one.  there was a whole series of those at one time.



I was made aware of itin a pub where I lived in Cambridgeshire . A couple of folks were going on about Ford Prefect and 42 . So, I asked wtf are you on about ?


----------



## loboloco

Kind of like people who "Grok" the situation.


----------



## nixon

loboloco said:


> Kind of like people who "Grok" the situation.



Indeed ! And also those that know the perils of Vogon poetry.


----------



## pirate_girl

Just finished the book on Women Heroes Of World War ll-- excellent! 

Now to dig into some older books lying around which I've always loved.

Steinbeck and Gladys Taber (love all of her Stillmeadow books).. 

It's fun to look inside old books and see the notes people have left.. or look at the destruction of one Miss Weenie on my Taber book from the library book sale, years ago... and the old stamp posted  due dates.


----------



## tiredretired

Stilled mired into Malazan Book of the Fallen by Steven Erickson.  I am on Book 3 of a 10 book series.  I may need a break in a few books just to read something different.  Great series though.


----------



## joec

I've spent the last month going through reloading books. Not what I would call exciting but it is important to say the least.

Speer Reloading Manual 14
Lyman Reloading Handbook, 49th Edition
Modern Reloading Second Edition
The ABCs of Reloading

Getting closer though to getting back to more imagination inspiring books soon though.


----------



## hotgirlinf

all of Heather Graham's new books to her series.


----------



## Fairygirl

I am reading the Goosebumps series written by R.L Stine


----------



## loboloco

The Satanic Verses - Salman Rushdie
If you haven;t read this, don't bother.  Dude was definitely into some really heavy rope by products when he created this abortion.


----------



## hobstrabbie

I'm reading Percy Jackson series right now. I'm at the fifth book already. I'm excited to find out what happens in the end.

I'm planning to read The Perks of Being a Wallflower next. Does anybody know if it is any good?


----------



## luvs

i keep meaning to read 'the help' & 'the catcher in the rye'. ordered 'em weeks ago- now to put aside reading time.


----------



## loboloco

Tom Kratman  - CALIPHATE.
A little over a hundred years in the future.  The mid east is a desert. Europe is the new caliphate.  America,in self defense went imperial.  Pretty good read.  Kind of gives one seriously to think though.  Danang, I think you would like this one.  Really sobering is the afterword, with an analysis of what is currently happening demographically in Europe.


----------

